# Peacock mantis care sheet



## macro junkie

*looks
*Pseudempusa pinnapavonis is quite a plain mantis..Brown in colour and very ordinary until it pulls a threat pose.Then you can really appreciate why this species common name is called The peacock mantis.Lovely pattens and colour with one of the best threat displays iv ever seen.

*food*
This species will eat any thing that moves.When there hatchlings feed them on cricket hatchings or frute flies..when they get older they can eat any thing.I feed them on silent crickets and house flys,

*care and housing*
adult female reach 4 inchs..Nympths are medium size when they hatch,I housed 20 1st instar nymphs in a 1ftX1ft net cage and from 1st instar 3rd instar i had with no casualties .After that they need separating due to cannibalism.This species get about 4 inchs so a 12inch deep sweetie jar is perfect to house the adults and medium size nymphs in..For small nymphs i use 32oz deli cups for us uk people thats 2pints..I make sure i have damp medium..plenty of ventilation..and mist every 2 or 3 days..i never check humidity but if you do keep at 60-70%.

*mating and breeding*
Mating them isnt very hard.As long as you feed your female well a week or so before you mate them.This way shes less likly to go for him when he trys to mount her.This species is great for a beginner thats just starting out breeding mantids.If she lays a big ooth it can hatch any thing up to 200 nympths.

*overall*
an easy to keep and breed species.Highly recommended for beginners.


----------



## red-eyed tree frog man

good care sheet thanks for the info


----------



## utterbeastage

macro junkie said:


> *looks*
> Pseudempusa pinnapavonis is quite a plain mantis..Brown in colour and very ordinary until it pulls a threat pose.Then you can really appreciate why this species common name is called The peacock mantis.Lovely pattens and colour with one of the best threat displays iv ever seen.
> 
> *food*
> This species will eat any thing that moves.When there hatchlings feed them on cricket hatchings or frute flies..when they get older they can eat any thing.I feed them on silent crickets and house flys,
> 
> *care and housing*
> adult female reach 4 inchs..Nympths are medium size when they hatch,I housed 20 1st instar nymphs in a 1ftX1ft net cage and from 1st instar 3rd instar i had with no casualties .After that they need separating due to cannibalism.This species get about 4 inchs so a 12inch deep sweetie jar is perfect to house the adults and medium size nymphs in..For small nymphs i use 32oz deli cups for us uk people thats 2pints..I make sure i have damp medium..plenty of ventilation..and mist every 2 or 3 days..i never check humidity but if you do keep at 60-70%.
> 
> *mating and breeding*
> Mating them isnt very hard.As long as you feed your female well a week or so before you mate them.This way shes less likly to go for him when he trys to mount her.This species is great for a beginner thats just starting out breeding mantids.If she lays a big ooth it can hatch any thing up to 200 nympths.
> 
> *overall*
> an easy to keep and breed species.Highly recommended for beginners.
> 
> image


nice caresheet:2thumb:
I now have myself an adult female and a male overdue to moult to adult, will hopefully give breeding a shot in about 6 weeks time, how do you get yours to threat display MJ? My male does it EVERY time I touch him but the female is as calm as anything ans hasn't shown her wings yet


----------



## exopet

utterbeastage said:


> nice caresheet:2thumb:
> I now have myself an adult female and a male overdue to moult to adult, will hopefully give breeding a shot in about 6 weeks time, how do you get yours to threat display MJ? My male does it EVERY time I touch him but the female is as calm as anything ans hasn't shown her wings yet


 
put me down for an ooth please:mf_dribble:


----------



## utterbeastage

exopet said:


> put me down for an ooth please:mf_dribble:


you sure?
will do : victory:


----------



## Praying_Mantis24

how much they going for?


----------



## utterbeastage

Praying_Mantis24 said:


> how much they going for?


I actually haven't got the foggiest , I'll prolly just sell nymphs and one , maybe two ooths to breeders depending on how many are laid.


----------



## Praying_Mantis24

cool mate


----------



## Ozgi

:lol2:

Give him a chance!


----------



## utterbeastage

Ozgi said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Give him a chance!


haha If they knew how well my congo breeding went there wouldve been no offers at all !

wish me luck though


----------



## ennery

my peacocks have mated 2 weeks ago ,how long before 
she lays ??
thanks


----------



## Ozgi

ennery said:


> my peacocks have mated 2 weeks ago ,how long before
> she lays ??
> thanks


How long has the female been adult for? Has she laid an ooth yet?


----------



## utterbeastage

ennery said:


> my peacocks have mated 2 weeks ago ,how long before
> she lays ??
> thanks


 you lucky bastard!
drop me a pm on how you got it done , ive been trying for ages


----------



## ennery

she has been adult for about 4 weeks,no ooth mated for about 15hrs


----------



## macro junkie

ennery said:


> she has been adult for about 4 weeks,no ooth mated for about 15hrs


 she will lay soon.keep feeding her up


----------



## The Sandman

whoop whoop my male peacock just got his wings yay:2thumb:


----------



## ennery

getting worried shes not eating just hanging there ,anyone had experience of these?do i need to be worried ?she looks lovely and plump


----------



## macro junkie

ennery said:


> getting worried shes not eating just hanging there ,anyone had experience of these?do i need to be worried ?she looks lovely and plump


 dont worry..they only eat so much.


----------



## ennery

hooray she laid yesterday ,
is there a chart anywhere of the life cylces/times of different sp


----------



## utterbeastage

ennery said:


> hooray she laid yesterday ,
> is there a chart anywhere of the life cylces/times of different sp


ive had my peacock for about a year , and she's been adult for teo months , quite slow growers.
as nymphs theyll moult frequently , then from L4/5 onwards it'll be more spacious


----------



## ennery

how many times has she laid since adult??


----------



## macro junkie

i got about 5 ooths from mine before she died.2nd ooth hatched the most.nice species to keep and breed.


----------

